# No Chorus/NTL in Rathmines.. is this 2009??



## nmesisca (20 Feb 2009)

Hi all,
does anyone have info re the future availability of Chorus/NTL in Rathmines? Enquired with them a few months ago and was told the service is not available there yet. Checked yesterday on website and still.. computer says NO.. 
I would have thought in 2009 a central area like D6 would have been covered???

thanks
N


----------



## podgerodge (23 Feb 2009)

I have it in Terenure (D6)


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Feb 2009)

nmesisca said:


> Hi all,
> does anyone have info re the future availability of Chorus/NTL in Rathmines? Enquired with them a few months ago and was told the service is not available there yet. Checked yesterday on website and still.. computer says NO..
> I would have thought in 2009 a central area like D6 would have been covered???
> 
> ...


No Chorus? You lucky thing, nmesisca! Avoid like the plague!


----------



## Eblanoid (23 Feb 2009)

No broadband maybe, but they definitely have TV service there.


----------



## dtlyn (24 Feb 2009)

nmesisca said:


> Hi all,
> does anyone have info re the future availability of Chorus/NTL in Rathmines? Enquired with them a few months ago and was told the service is not available there yet. Checked yesterday on website and still.. computer says NO..
> I would have thought in 2009 a central area like D6 would have been covered???
> 
> ...


 
I think certain parts have Broadband availability but I def know that the older style studenty places don't.

You'll have to put up with clearwire, god love ye!


----------



## nmesisca (24 Feb 2009)

Yeah telly is ok in the area, but no broadband access 
Its not like Im so impatient to sign up with Chorus really, but ideally I want to get rid of the land line I have with Eircom.
I am with UTV right now, and am quite happy with them tbh.
I know I could sign up with a wireless provider, but their latency is very bad, especially if you want to use online gaming.
Hence the choice for cable  
I live just off Leinster road.. I cant see students affording to rent there really..
I am just very surprised that such a central area has no BB service !?!
Clearwire is a big no no for me, especially after was bought out.


----------



## Jorser (3 Jun 2009)

Magnet have upgraded this exchange, 24Mb is now available in the Rathmines area.


----------



## Locke (11 Jun 2009)

In Dunshaughlin they have the TV bu no Broadband! Can't find a decent Broadband supplier in Dunshaughlin. Be quicker posting a letter than sending an Email with 3.


----------

